# Didn't Know Wolves Fish



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Pretty interesting some decent salmon being taken :wink:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey I know you posted this a while ago, but I just barely saw it for the first time. That is really interesting. I know many people on this forum think otherwise, but wolves really are beautiful, incredible animals when in their wild habitat.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I did, he beat you by one day!! viewtopic.php?f=14&t=5865&p=74702&hilit=another+reason#p74702


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that fish was bigger then the wolf head.


----------

